# Video Display problem, Unknown Monitor, Unknown Device,Blue Screen, etc.



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Compaq Presario-5WV254 5000 Series-The 700MHz AMD Duron Processor-64MB Memory-20.0GB Hard Drive-CDROM Drive-8MB Nvidia TNT2 Graphics-Nvidia AGP Graphics Card-AGP Slot supports 2x and 4x AGP Cards-56K Modem-MV540 Compaq Monitor-Compaq Keyboard. Have Everest Home Edition system snapshot available for system information.

Cleaned computer myself (big mistake I think) When booting computer after cleaning, I received a box onscreen that said my video display adapter was not configured correctly and to select the hardware wizard to correct that. In looking in device manager, there was (and still is) a yellow triangle with and exclamation mark next to the NVIDIA driver. I used the wizard. It said that it could not finish because the following files were lost: nvdesk32.dll, nvdmmcpl.dll, nvwnflsh.exe. It said I would need an NVIDIA Compatible Display Driver Disk 1. Error was #2.

I tried the hardware wizard one more time, thinking that I may have overlooked something. It listed more lost files: nvarch32.doo, nvdd32.dll, nvarch16.dll. I don't remember why my notes say this: NVIDIA Resource Manager.

I contacted a tech at Compaq to find out what to do about this dilemma. He had me disable my stystem restore function. He then did a CD Restore, took me all the way through the process to where I was to download drivers for card, and then he hung up. I proceeded to download and then went to shut down the computer and immediately got a blue screen with the following message: ACPIIRQ Holder for PCIIR ACPI\*PNPOCOF\ 00000002 Error Code #22. Then: PCI\VEN_IODE&DEV_002C&SUBSY Error Code #24.

In subsequent attempts to try and shut down my computer, I got the following blue screens: NVCORE(01) + 00029948 Error: OE: 0028CI5A93D8; NUMINI (01) + 00030336 ERROR: OE: 0028: CI576F96; VMM (01) + 0000D2A3 ERROR: OE: 0028: C000E2A3 Port 4334; File Name NVCORE (01) + 0029948 ERROR: OE: 0028: CI5A54B8; NVCORE (01) + 00029948 ERROR: OE: 0028: C15A8538; nvdisp.drv*vdd, nvmimi.vdx; lexplore has caused error in MSHTML.DLL lexplore will now close. I finally started shutting down my computer by going into safe mode and shutting it down from there to avoid the blue screens. Consequently, the CD restore failed and I think I have two of everything on here. My performance went from 92% to under 71% and sometimes down in the 40%'s. I play in Pogo. I have nothing downloaded on my computer as far as anything else except for some stuff in my word processor and a few pictures. Files are all over the place, like dll's in My Documents, etc. It's all messed up.

Thorough Scandisk comes up with nothing wrong. Scanreg comes up good. RavScan comes up good. PcDocRxOnCall comes up good. PandaScan comes up good. Ad-aware only comes up with the usual to get rid of. I regularly de-frag (daily). I use my maintenance wizard to run defrag, scandisk, defrag, and Disk Cleanup. Trendmicro Housecall comes up good and PCBugDoctor comes up good. I have McAfee VirusScan. I did have McAfee Firewall but had to remove it because my resources are so low I can't run it.

I have two instant message icons, two butterflies, and in my device manager I have 5 or 6 monitors, HID's are many, doubles and triples and more of other things in there.

Here's my Hijack This log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:47:56 PM, on 5/23/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSRTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCAGENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHLD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSESCN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSFTSN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CpqBootPerfDb] C:\Cpqs\Scom\CpqBootPerfDb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE /O
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSCONFIG.EXE /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McVsRte] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsrte.exe /embedding
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .MTD: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\npmusicn.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pct: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin5.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37934.4908101852
O16 - DPF: {776706AE-CACA-4EA3-93DF-BB83D9259DA9} (MailConfigure Class) - http://supportservices.msn.com/us/oeconfig/MailCfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4321/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004033001/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

I hope this is a good start. Thanks learned members!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

Before installing your new drivers you should completely uninstall the old ones. That can be done through the Control Panel. Also go into Device Manager, right click the entry for your display adapter and remove it. When Windows boots up it will recognize it again and hopefully prompt you for the drivers.

There's more information from the driver download page on the procedures for installing and uninstalling. Find the drivers for your card and you'll see a user guide that will assist you a little more in getting it to work properly.

http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I will try that. I hope I can do it in safe mode. When I try to shutdown and reboot after downloading in normal mode or selective mode, I get the blue screen with error messages, or my computer automatically reboots without shutting down. Lemme see what happens


----------



## NotRiteÂ² (Nov 7, 2002)

I would also suggest shutting down the pc, unplug it, then open the case, remove and then reseat the card. Then lets see what all is going on when you reboot the pc.


Good Luck!


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I went to the link for NVIDIA. I tried reading the manual and FAQ's that are related (I think) to the NVIDIA Vanta card. I am a newbie and couldn't understand the manual. I have no idea how to remove current drivers. I know I can click on the display adapter and remove it from Device Manager - I think. Answers to the FAQ's were also above my head. The site said to contact the PC manufacturer because they tweak their cards to their computer product. Oy vey  . That's how I ended up with a bad CD Restore - I don't think think the tech guy saw me through on that, although I know it was me that goofed up my computer when I cleaned it. I'm going to unplug the computer and look inside. I want to do that first to see what is in there and then get back online to you to see if I properly recognize which item I need to reseat. I am sorry for the ignorance, but If you can guide me on a 'fifth grade level', I'd be very grateful. 

In my Device Manager, I have:
2 of HID-compliant consumer control devices
5 of HID-compliant devices
2 of USB Human Interface Devices
6 of COMPAQ MV540 Color Monitors  
2 of USB Root Hubs
2 of VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Univeral Host Controllers

Although when I boot up it says I have an unknown device on an unknown monitor.

Drat! - home interupption. Will get back in an hour or so. Thank you so much for your patience while I learn.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

To remove your drivers go to the Control Panel > Add/Remove. Look for anything related to the NVIDIA Vanta Card and click on it to uninstall. The suggestion to reseat the card you should definitely try as that has been known to resolve these type of problems. 

One thing I read about the drivers they provide from that link: when you go to install them it brings up a wizard to help in the process. It might do a better job of installing the new drivers, I don't know what ones you currently have but you should consider downloading the drivers you need from that site and using them instead.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The link below has some hints for uninstalling and installing their drivers, which includes making sure virus protection is off:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/driver_installation_hints.html


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

Re-boot to safe mode (tap F8 during startup) then go into device manager and remove all of these.
2 of HID-compliant consumer control devices
5 of HID-compliant devices
2 of USB Human Interface Devices
6 of COMPAQ MV540 Color Monitors 

Check to see if you have any other double listed hardware.
DO NOT DELETE them unless you know what they are.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I looked inside the computer to see if the video card was seated correctly. It appeared to be a little loose. I slide it out and reseated it. Same symptoms when I booted my computer. I am on to the next suggestions and will get back with you as soon as I follow all the directions. Thank you again


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok....this is what has happened since I started following suggestions so far:

1. Removed unneeded startup items just for more resources and brought performance from 51% back up to 81%  :up: .
2. Removed NVIDIA Vanta from Add/Remove Programs and from Display Adapter in Device Manager.
3. Removed multiple Human Interface Devices.
4. Restarted computer. It recognized no display device and loaded the same one as I had before plus the software. I looked up the version of the NVIDIA Vanta LT and it is 4.13.01.1241. The driver file was SP17769.exe Version 12.14.00. Downloaded that. After that, I needed to restart again.
5. After restart, the box with "display adapter not configured right" came back and said to start the hardware wizard. I cancelled it because I know what will happen.
6. Checked in Device Manager again - same NVIDIA Vanta with yellow circle with exclamation point. Same multiples of Human Interface Devices back.

I didn't run the wizard for new hardware because it always says this:
Something is wrong with the display adapter or it is configured improperly and drivers can't finish being loaded because of these missing files: nvdesk32.dll, nvdmcpl.dll, nvwnflsh.exe, nvarch32.dll, nvdd32.dll, nvarch16.dll - says I need the NVIDIA Compatible Display Driver Disk 1 to finish. I dont have that disk - didn't come with the computer when it was new.

So, I removed all nvidia and multiple hids again, and went to the nvidia site to download from there. Downloaded to NVIDIA Vanta LT to the desktop fine. Opened to install - downloaded and got to restart - then this came up  :

_While initializing device CONFIGMG Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer. System halted_

Drivers A,C,D are using MS-DOS compatibility mode file system._

Screen was frozen so I had to use power button to shut down.

Started again and screen only got to black with the cursor blinking in the upper left-hand corner - forever. Shut down with power button again. Did System Restore to a yesterday check point so I could get back online and tell all this.

Of course, went back to square one. Ran CWShredder - clean. Ran Housecall - clean.

I ran RAV Antivirus and came up with this:
BAT/RBTG.gen*
c:\cpqdrv\PATCHES\DOS1111.BAT
BAT/RBTG.gen*
d:\CPQS\PATCHES\DOS1111.BAT

I can't access misconfig from Run. Have to do a search on .exe files to find it now.

I did a search on dll files and also nv files. All those missing nv files are present somewhere. However, I don't know if they are in the right folders or not. So, I looked at what they are opened with and came up with these:

C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\
C:\WINDOWS\HELP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
C:\cpqdrv.nvidia

Right now, I am back to square one. Oh, when I downloaded from the nvidia site, the NVIDIA that showed up under display adapters did not have a yellow circle with a black exclamation in it. But, the version number was not the same as the one that came with my computer - it was 56.something and I restarted my computer without writing it down. Where do we go with this now? I'll post another Hijack This log. And also, I looked up those viruses up there because RAV couldn't automatically clean them. I found the files but I didn't do anything with them because I don't know how. Thank again everyone for your patience.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's today's Hijack this log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 1:35:37 PM, on 5/30/2004
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACK THIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCVSSHL.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CpqBootPerfDb] C:\Cpqs\Scom\CpqBootPerfDb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\MCMNHDLR.EXE" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe" /disabled
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEMCleanup] C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\OEMRESET.EXE /O
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSCONFIG.EXE /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [NVRegisterCAT] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SUCATREG.EXE /i:C:\CPQ\NVIDIA\NVCQML.INF
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .htm: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .MTD: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\npmusicn.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pct: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin5.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/swdir.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37934.4908101852
O16 - DPF: {776706AE-CACA-4EA3-93DF-BB83D9259DA9} (MailConfigure Class) - http://supportservices.msn.com/us/oeconfig/MailCfg.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF791A6B-FC12-4C68-99EF-FB9E207A39E6} (McFreeScan Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/iss-loc/vso/en-us/tools/mcfscan/1,5,0,4321/mcfscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,76/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,16/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A3009861-330C-4E10-822B-39D16EC8829D} (CRAVOnline Object) - http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/ravonline.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004033001/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

Thanks again....


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

The first thing you want to do is get your Graphics card straightened out. I was able to find an all in one driver, it contains the files it keeps telling you it needs. Check if your card is listed. To see the file list tab you'll have to sign up first with DriversGuide but it's worth it because they have almost any driver you'll ever want there. It's a zip file so you'll need an extraction program for it.

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=57610

If there's anything to uninstall in the Add/Remove do that as well as take out the multiple items in the Device Manager again. Boot up and try to install these drivers and see if that'll do it. Btw, you'll see an extensive help program included that can assist you in installation and configuration problems.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks so much....I did try to use that.... but since my display is all screwed up, the information on the screen is so large, I can't see how to use the tool. I was using Stretch and then switched to center so I could move the screen from side to side to see more. Unfortunately, this driver tool is the only one that will not move. It takes up too much space. However, I will give that one more shot anyway. Maybe somebody could read it for me while I try to do something with it? I'll go sign up and see what I see. Oh... I ran Bitdefender. It searched 124,020 files and found 0 infected. I can't figure out why RAV came up with those viruses or whatever they are. Here I go again. Wish me luck!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Well sorry to see you're having so much trouble, if any drivers will do it it's those.

There's one thing you can try, the program you need to run to install the drivers is agp168e. So at the start/run command type agp168e and that should execute the program. If it doesn't use the browse function to direct it to where the folder is.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh brother.... oy vey.....I can't get rid of the additional HID's or that pesky NVIDIA with the yellow circle in Device Manager. When I restart from Safe Mode, my computer reloads the HID's and the malfunctioning NVIDIA. And, my computer will not shut down down again. I downloaded the DriverGuide Toolkit and I can't find where it is. Last time I downloaded it, it was on my desktop. When I remove the HID's in Safe Mode, I can't connect to the internet because I can't type my password in. So... if I try to download the new file from DGTKit, it will conflict with that stupid, worthless NVIDIA thingggggg.... right?!!! Ahem.... now I feel better anyway. Ok. Will it be worth it to start/run, agp168e with that other NVIDIA in my device manager? I can't shut my computer down. Lemme see if I can do that. I am sure I can't shut my computer down. Be back in a sec... minute... half hour? LOL... here I go.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok dr20... I have downloaded the all-in-one to my desktop. I'm gonna run it and see what happens.


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

Go to
Start--Run type in "regedit" w/o the quote marks.
Then go to 
Edit--Find
Search for "NO IDE" w/o the quote marks. If it is found inthe RIGHT payne then right click and delete.
Re-boot

If this doesn't work then un-install your burning software and try the process again.

You probably got a blue screen that read something like
"A child device attached to bla bla bla was using a 16bit driver, the device has been disabled to prevent corruption"


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you HappyHacker. I did that and in the right payne was "default". What is burning software?

I cannot get rid of that NVIDIA Vanta monster. I go to Safe Mode and remove the dang thang from display adapter and also the multiple HID's and when I reboot, that dawgone old !#$!#K is back again plus the HID multiples are back again too. Da noive I tell ya. I'm thinkin' of pasting "If I Had A Hammer" for my signature at the end of my posts. Oh... and if that display driver isn't enough of a headache, the HID to my keyboard now has a green circle with a white question mark on it. My computer shuts down now ok. I don't think I am doing this right or my card is ruined from when I cleaned the computer.

I downloaded the all-in-one NVIDIA that dr20 showed me. I thought I had that previous NVIDIA and those multiple HID's gone. It loaded just fine. There was no display adpater - no NVIDIA in my Add/Remove programs - I ran the download - and guess what the Device Manager had in the display adapter after I rebooted?...the same old NVIDIA....sheesh... so I don't know what to do from here. I probably wasn't performing steps properly or something.

I looked in the "device by connection" in the Device Manager and there are massive "alias" things in there. What are those? Lemme copy some of them to this post.

Input/output [I/O]:
Setting: Hardware using the setting:
0000-000F	Direct memory access controller
0010-001F	Motherboard resources
0020-003F	Programmable interrupt controller
0040-0043	System timer
0044-004F	In use by unknown device
0050-0052	Motherboard resources
0053-005F	In use by unknown device
0060-0060	Standard 101-102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
0061-0061	System speaker
0062-0063	In use by unknown device
0064-0064	Standard 101-102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
0065-006F	In use by unknown device
0070-0071	System CMOS/real time clock
0072-0077	Motherboard resources
0080-008F	Direct memory access controller
0090-009F	Motherboard resources
00A0-008F	Programmable interrupt controller
00C0-00DF	Direct memory access controller
00E0-00EF	In use by unknown device
00F0-00FF	Numeric data processor
0170-0177	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
0170-0177'	Secondary IDE controller [dual fifo]
01F0-01F7	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
0376-0376	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
0378-037F	ECP Printer Port [LPT1]
03B0-03BB	NVIDIA Vanta
03C0-03DF	NVIDIA Vanta
03F0-03F5	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
03F6-03F6	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
03F6-03F6	Primary IDE controller [dual fifo]
03F7-03F7	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
03F8-03FF	Communications Port [COM1]
04D0-04D1	Motherboard resources
All the rest in the remainder of this list are alias' of the above:
0570-0577	Alias of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
0570-0577	Alias of Secondary IDE controller [dual fifo]
05F0-05F7	Alias of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
05F0-05F7	Alias of Primary IDE controller [dual fifo]
0776-0776	Alias of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
0776-0776	Alias of Secondary IDE controller [dual fifo]
0778-077F	ECP Printer Port [LPT1]
07B0-07BB	Alias of NVIDIA Vanta
07C0-07DF	Alias of NVIDIA Vanta
07F6-07F6	Alias of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
07F6-07F6	Alias of Primary IDE controller ([dual fifo]

There are a bunch more of these alias things in the list too.

Well, I'll be back tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

One question: when you had the latest version 56.64 drivers from NVIDIA installed you did not see multiple entries in the Device Manager but still your screen was all screwed up and the OS was unstable? That's what's confusing since the 56.64 version is NVIDIA's latest one and should have worked fine with your card. If you still have those drivers handy let's try one more time to install them.

Go to Add/Remove and uninstall the current NVIDIA drivers as well as a NVIDIA stereo driver if it's there. You can get the latest 56.64 stereo driver below and should be installed with the version 56.64 drivers you already downloaded:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/3dstereo_56.64.html

Before installing new drivers again all traces of old ones have to be removed otherwise you'll get the conflicts you're apparently seeing. Here is a program called Nasty File Remover that searches for all remaining NVIDIA drivers and deletes them for you. It's very important to use this. If you have a firewall and/or proxy running you need to shut them down otherwise the program won't download. You'll also need cookies on.

http://download.guru3d.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=582

Run the program as well as remove all entries in the Device Manager, reboot and install the latest drivers. There may be some configuring involved afterwards, for that right click properties on the desktop, go to the Settings tab and check the Colors and Screen Area. Try and see if making adjustments will fix any screen anomalies there might be.

After this procedure if you still have problems you might consider reinstalling Windows, I'm not sure but they may even have drivers on the Windows Me disk for the card that they'll install automatically. If not you can download the latest ones from NVIDIA again or burn them onto disk to use later if Windows prompts you for them.


----------



## HappyHacker (Nov 9, 2003)

Burning software is what your CD-R, RW uses to burn a CD. Most of them use drivers that cause problems. 
NERO
ROXIO

So that fixed your CD-ROM?


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm still working on this. I just have the monitor, tower, mouse, and keyboard. I have floppy drive A and my CD drive is just 'read'. I can't write to it. I don't have a CD burner. My computer is about 5 years old. No games or any other CD stuff loaded on it. My speakers aren't plugged in because my cockatiels ate 'em  . So, just the bare bones stuff is connected. Also, just the basic WinMe - no other stuff loaded.

I have two questions. Would these problems I am having be the result of that failed CD restore that the Compaq Tech tried to do when I contacted Compaq about my video display? 

I couldn't complete that CD restore because the tech only went through the whole CD Restore thing only up to installing the NVIDIA drivers he wanted me to. He said everything would be fine - all I had to do was to finish downloading his new drivers - then he hung up. After I downloaded those drivers to the desktop and ran them, all I had to do was to select the reboot button. I did. That's when the first blue screen happened. I had to use my power button to shut down the computer because the screen froze. When I booted my computer up again, it did the ScanDisk, the display adapter not working box, etc. That's when I ended up with two and more of the same devices in my Device Manager and the HID's were doubled and more. Then, I coudn't shut down my computer properly until HappyHacker had me remove the extra HID's. Now, when I remove the extra HID's I cannot get online. 

You should see the number of .exe files when I open msconfig.exe. There are over 500 .exe's in there and some appear to be doubles because one .exe will have exactly the same 'path', I think you call it, in capital letters and then there's a second same path listed, but in lower case letters. 

What I am trying to ask is, could I have parts of that failed CD restore messing up trying to get rid of the original NVIDIA? Could there be double NVIDIA files I'm not getting rid of? Could that be why that thing will not go away and just keeps returning? Just curious.

In answer to your question dr20, I went into Safe Mode, removed NVIDIA from Add/Remove, removed the HID multiples, and removed NVIDIA from Device Manager. I shut down computer, booted up in selective mode, cancelled display adapter box that wanted me to run the hardware wizard to install new hardware device, cancelled the screen display box that wanted me to adjust colors, got online and downloaded the 56.64 to the desktop. I ran it. Followed all the directions. Screen said it loaded. Restarted computer, looked in Device Manager and the NVIDIA had no yellow circle, no NVIDIA in Add/Remove, no multiple HID's in Device Manager and the new NVIDIA was in Add/Remove. It was something like ALi168. I thought we had it made. I turned off my computer for the night and hit the hay. The following day, I started my computer and damned if that yellow circle was right back on the NVIDIA in Device Manager and so were all those HID's, all except the 6 monitors - there was still only one monitor. I checked to see what version was in the display adapter and it was that damned old version of NVIDIA. But, that was not the NVIDIA in my Add/Remove. The new one was in my Add/Remove. My assumption was I did something wrong, but I didn't know what. It all went downhill from there. I tried to get online to tell you what happened, but I couldn't log on because I couldn't type my password in. I tried to put my cursor in the password box and couldn't - it woudn't let me. So, I thought I'd shut down and try again. Got a blue screen when I tried to shut down. I tried everything I knew how to get online, but couldn't do it. I had to do a system restore - and there was only one date to restore to - to get back online - losing my loading of the new NVIDIA, which put me back at square one. 

I also have one more question. When I remove NVIDIA from Add/Remove and from Device Manager, would there be any NVIDIA files left on my computer in any folders at all anywhere? It seems that there are still NVIDIA files left in different folders still present. If there are still old NVIDIA files left on my computer, would that hinder me from getting the new NVIDIA loaded?

I'm off to try to perform your suggestions again. In reading back what I've written to you all, what I've written is pretty unclear - I can't even understand what I was telling you. I'll try to do better this time. I will write down all that I do to make sure I give you the right information. Thanks again for your patience  .


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh, I forgot, I don't have a firewall installed at this time. Did have McAfee Firewall, but removed it from Add/Remove because I got a warning that I had used 61 of 62 for memory and performance percentage was so low, I couldn't stay online. I had to get rid of something and I read that firewalls can sometimes be problematic. So I removed it. I don't know what a proxy is. I've paused my tasks and the only things that I can tell that are running in the background are my McAfee VirusScan, msn messenger. I exit those two things. 

This is what comes up in Ctrl+Alt+Delete Close Program:
Explorer
Mcvsrte
Mcvsftsn
msmsgs
Wzqkpick
Msnmsgr
Mcvsescn
Hidserv
Systray
Mcagent
Ptsnoop


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

It looks like the new 56.64 drivers are working with your card, the problem is you have a conflict with old drivers not being removed completely, that's why they keep reappearing. Did you use Nasty File Remover to delete all traces of old drivers before installing new ones? It's very important to do that so you'll probably have to uninstall everything again, use Nasty File Remover then reinstall the 56.64 drivers.

http://download.guru3d.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=582

Some of the running processes you have are from McAfee anti-virus software. That program has to be disabled when installing the new drivers, but your best bet is to install them in safe mode to ensure nothing is running. If you can't do that make sure to end the tasks of these processes prior to the installation of the NVIDIA drivers:

Mcvsrte
Mcvsftsn
Mcvsescn
Mcagent

Also take this one out:

Wzqkpick

First get NVIDIA staightened out then you can work on the other problems but I think most of your troubles are with conflicts with old video drivers.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Forgot to add in my previous post that after running Nasty File Remover also go to your Root C: and delete any remaining NVIDIA folders that's there. Then use the Find Files or Folders from the Start button and type in NVIDIA to check the whole hard drive. Remove anything it finds from the Look in window.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

dr20... what is root C: and how do I get there? Do you mean to open My Computer and select the C: drive and then open it to see if nvidia files are in there and delete them? And, am I supposed to do this all in Safe Mode? I think I know what to do but I want to be sure.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok.... If I understand you correctly, go to safe mode, which I know how to do, then while in safe mode: uninstall nvidia and Wzqkpick from add/remove, remove nvidia with yellow circle from display adapter in Device Manager, open C: drive and remove nvidia files from there, search in files and folders for nvidia files and remove those, run Nasty Files, then install nvidia 56.64. What do I do after that? What do I do if the display adapter not configured box comes back and wants me to run the hardware wizard. I get confused about what to expect after I download the new nvidia drivers.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Root C: is where your Windows folder is located and where the Nvidia drivers should be as well.

You don't need to uninstall Wzqkpick or McAffee, just click Ctrl+Alt+Delete to end their task before you install the Nvidia drivers again. You can uninstall and install the Nvidia drivers in safe mode if you want and would probably be the best procedure because it would ensure nothing else is running.

After you uninstall the Nvidia drivers, including from the Device Manager, run the Nasty File Remover and search for any remaining Nvidia Files or Folders reboot and go through the Add New Hardware to install the 56.64 drivers. See if you can get back online and we'll go from there.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi dr20...

This is what I did. Safe Mode. Remove nvidia from display adapter in device manager. Remove nvidia from Add/Remove programs. Run Nasty. Delete nvidia from Nasty. Search files and folders. Remove nvidia from files and folders. Search C: - remove nvidia from there. Download 56.64. Reboot. Computer said PCI compatible hardware being loaded. Computer said downloading software to go with hardware. Asked me to restart. I did. Computer said updating. Then the message for display adapter not cofigured right came up before updating was finished. 

I looked in Device Manager after I loaded everything and before I restarted computer. There was no yellow circle over the display adapter. ALi was in Add/Remove Programs. But when I restarted computer and looked in Device Manager, display adapter - there was a yellow circle again on the nvidia and the version was the old version nvidia.

I don't know what to do when the the display configuration box comes up. Do I close it, cancel it, or run it? If the hardware and software were loaded, how come I would have to go to Add New Hardware when the computer just said that it downloaded hardware and software?

I did select the Add New Hardware and tried to do that, however, I got a warning that ALi probably wouldn't work. So, I just cancelled and am writing this. What am I doing wrong? Thank you for your patience everyone.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

Let's try another procedure for uninstalling and installing these drivers, the current way of doing it doesn't appear to be working.

You're going to need to download an older version for your card in order to do it this way, you can get them from the link below, they come in a zip folder. Very important: delete any drivers you have on Root C: first before extracting the new ones to your Root C: in a Nividia folder. To download you'll need cookies on and the firewall turned off.

http://download.guru3d.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=264

Before starting make sure your McAfee virus is disabled. Next, do not go to the Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel to uninstall your current drivers. Instead, right click the Properties on your Desktop, then left click the Settings tab. From there go to the Advanced button on the lower right and from the new screen click on Adapter.

By now you should see something like this:

http://www.guru3d.com/guide/detonator-install-guide/index3.shtml

Click on the Change button and you'll get the Update Device Driver Wizard, click next then check: "Display a list of all drivers in a specific location" and hit next again. Check the "Show All Hardware Button".

On the new screen choose from the top of the left menu the driver type that reads: (Standard display types). On the right side you will want to choose Standard display adapter VGA. It should look like this:

http://www.guru3d.com/guide/detonator-install-guide/index5.shtml

When you're done click next, you should get a warning the drivers are not designed for the card, ignore it and let Windows install them. Close the Display Properties and let Windows reboot. The quality of your screen at this point should be not very good, that means your current drivers have been uninstalled.

To install the drivers you extracted onto Root C: follow the same procedures you just did for uninstalling until you get here:

http://www.guru3d.com/guide/detonator-install-guide/index5.shtml

Instead of selecting (Standard Display types) on the left and Standard Display Adapter from the Right click the Have Disk button and direct it to Root C: where your drivers are located. Let Windows install them and reboot.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

If you get the "Your display adapter is not configured properly" message again after installing the new drivers and rebooting click ok and proceed with the Hardware Installation Wizard. See if it prompts you for the Windows Me disk, you may or may not need that to complete the installation I'm not sure.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

After working on this display dilemma until 5am this morning, we must have been beginning to think the same thing  .

These are the mistakes I've been making:
1. I didn't properly disable my antivirus program. I did disable McAfee Antivirus by right-clicking on the icon in the lower right corner of the screen and clicking disable. However, I should have gone to Safe Mode/misconfig to uncheck everything McAfee that was in startup too. I also went to Scheduled Tasks and right-clicked on each icon and then Properties and unchecked 'enable' for all automatically scheduled tasks, especially McAfee, so they wouldn't start.

2. I couldn't properly use Ctrl+Alt+Del to close down programs running in the background. One time the screen had stripes because I tried to End Task something I should not have  . Should have asked more questions about how to use that. But, that taught me to stay in Safe Mode where there weren't any programs running in the background before I really goofed up.

3. There are a huge number of nvidia files on my C: drive. 'Nasty' didn't get rid of all of them. Also, when searching C: drive and Files and Folder for anything nvidia, I didn't bring up all the nvidia files. The search term I was using (nvidia) was too limited. I should have used several more search terms such as 'nv' to get as thorough a search as possible.

4. I didn't quite understand what my New Hardware Wizard and Add/Remove programs were asking me to do.  I should have read the 'readme' file first to get an understanding of what selections to make while running a Wizard. For instance, I didn't know that I didn't actually have to have a disk (floppy or CD) when the Wizard asked me to insert a disk. The files I needed were already downloaded to my C drive. All I had to do after clicking on "Have Disk" was to type in the path where the files were located.

I saw a readme file that was included in the 56.64 download and it included instructions on how to install that driver. The instructions were described in two parts. I thought I'd give it a whirl (over-tired I think  ).

1. PREPARE:
Start computer
Start
Settings
Control Panel
Display
Settings
Advanced
Adapter
Change
Next
Display list of all drivers in specific location
Show all hardware button
Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Next
Next to install
Finish
Restart
(I left out a few steps because they are different for 98 and Me. But after I went 'back' and 'next' a few times, I finally got it right.)

After following the above instructions, my computer restarted with the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) just perfectly. No 'display adapter not configured right' popped up after restarting.

Also, upon restart, my computer finally recognized my monitor and it reinstalled it too. So now, when I look in Start/Control Panel/Display/Settings, the settings say COMPAQ MV540 Color Monitor on Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) instead of Unknown Monitor on Unknown Device. :up: .

I was able to put my screen on 'stretch' again instead of 'center' and I could change the View text to 'smallest' rather than 'Largest'. No more blue screens so far and my computer shuts down properly.

Then, the readme gave this second set of instructions to follow after completing 'Prepare'.

To Install:
Start
Settings
Control Panel
Display
Settings
Advanced
Adapter
Change
Next
Display list of all drivers in specific location
Select drive I want
Next
Have disk
Select or type path to the folder containing the drive files
(The path was C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\nvidia_me\nvidiame)
OK
OK
Next
Finish
Apply
Close
Yes to restart

I did get the 56.64 loaded, however, I got the warning about 56.64 driver not being compatible. I went ahead and loaded it. Checked in Device Manager/display adapter. It loaded, but, it had the yellow circle on it same as the previous nvidia drivers that have been tried. I went through the Safe Mode process of removing that and did 'Nasty' again, search C drive and Find Folders and removed that stuff.

I think I am where you want me dr20 in that I did download the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) and it has no yellow circle on it. And I did not get the display adapter not configured correctly.

I do have a concern though. I believe that I had a lot of nvidia files still left on my computer. This post is getting rather long. I'll copy them here in the next post in just a sec because I am not sure what to delete or if they are, in fact, nvidia files. Again, thanks for your unending patience.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

Glad to see you're getting the drivers installed on there, I was beginnng to think maybe your card was no good. :up: 

So which drivers do you finally have installed for the second part of the instructions, are they the ones I posted today to download, did you put them on yet since the 56.64 version isn't working or are you just going to stay with Microsoft's Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)?


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi dr20

I don't have anything done for the second part yet. I didn't want to go any further without talking to you first. I have nvidia files all over this computer. I have to remove those first and I don't really know how. Do you just click on them and delete them to the recycle bin and then empty the recycle bin? I was hoping that Nasty would get them. I like to copy them and let you have a look. I can look in their properties and tell some stuff is nvidia but some of them I have no clue what they belong to. 

The next question I have is, when I install the drivers you have in your post, do I have to remove the PCI drivers like I did the nvidia drivers and then start all over again?

I'm not uncomfortable sticking with this PCI driver if we can straighten out my pixels and colors. I still can't adjust my colors or increase my pixels. My screen is still really huge, although it is not as bad as before.

I still have a lot of multiples in my device driver, msconfig, .exe's - lotsa crud in here. Anyway, I'm thinking that this is the process:

1. Remove nvidia files - do I delete them from the recycle bin immediately after sending them there?

2. Do I remove the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) before I do the second section of instructions? When I loaded the 56.64, it showed up as a second display adapter because the PCI was there already. But the 56.64 had the yellow circle and the PCI didn't, so I kept the PCI.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

The first part yes, every Nvidia file you find just delete it because you won't be using the 56.64 version and you want the computer as clean as you can possibly get it before installing the new ones.

With the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter don't remove that manually, Windows should do that automatically if the new drivers you're putting on are compatible. Just follow the instructions, when you get to the box in the Update Device Driver Wizard after clicking on "Show all Hardware" and the screen where you see Standard PCI Graphics Adapter go right to the Have Disk button and install from Root C:. 

Hopefully after you reboot the only Display Adapter you should see in the Device Manager is that of the Nividia drivers.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

When I search the C: drive by clicking on My Computer, I don't see any folders or icons with nvidia. When I search files and folders, results say there are no files. When I search on CAB, there are still dll files, vxd, etc. and also when I search on dll or other extensions, I find those files, some having to do with nvidia when I look in properties of those items. I open them to look and see to make sure they say nvidia somewhere on General or version, etc. But, when I open some, the information says they are part of the operating system or ms.dos and I am chicken to delete them, especially when I select 'delete' and get a warning that removing them could damage the system (ha ha ha  - I've done enough damage myself so far). Soooo, should I just bite my lip and delete them anyway, like the ones in CAB? Some of the ones I see are part of nvidia help files... purple book icon.

Examples of Properties information on a few files:

Notepad icon: Copy [2] of NVARCH16.DLL; File version: 4.12.1.540 NVIDIA Compatible Resource Manager, Version 5.40

Drive icon: Copy [2] of NVCORE.VXD; File version 4.12.1.631 NVIDIA Compatible Resource Manager, Version 6.31

Notepad icon: Type of file DLL; Copy [2] of NvCpl.dll; File version 4.12.1.540 NVIDIA Display Properties Extension

Help icon: Type of file Help; Copy [2] of NVCPZHC.HLP; File version none

Help icon: Type of file Help; Copy [2] of NVCPZHT.HLP; File version none

icon type (little note book with little yellow something on it?: Type of file Setup Information; Copy [2] of NVCQML.INF; File version none

Being a newbie, I don't know if help files should be deleted and I can't tell what some of the files are if there's just a general tab after clicking on properties to see what the item really is.

drive icon: Type of file Device driver; Copy [2] of nvdisp.drv; File version 4.12.1.540NVIDIA Compatible Windows 95/98 Display driver, Version 5.40

Window icon: Type of file Application; Copy [2] of nvflash.exe; Program MSDOS; Cmd line: C:\MYDOCU~1COY[2~1.EXE

Notepad icon: Type of file DLL; Copy [2] of Nvlnst32.dll; File version 4.12.1.540; NVIDIA Compatible Driver Install Library, Verson 5.40

There are 110+ of these nv files and they are 2nd and 3rd copies (multiples) but no original files now. This is extremely confusing. I'll wait for your reply before I delete anything. Nasty must have gotten rid of the original files but left these 2nd and 3rd copies of the original files.

Today when I started my computer, I got 'newly detected hardware' and the computer automatically started loading something aboutSoundMAX and said it was downloading the new software for the new device. I'm totally confused. It said it was downloading an older version of this program and asked me whether I wanted to keep the one currently on my computer. Well, how am I supposed to know that  . I don't know what to do when those unexpected things happen. I just have no clue if keeping the version I had was the right answer or if I should stick with what I have. Sheesh!! I'll get back online tomorrow and see what your advice is when searching won't bring up nvidia, but comes up with stuff like the above. Time for bed.... thanks again for your patience dr20.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

If you're unsure about deleting all those Nvidia files then I wouldn't right yet, the Nasty File Remover gets those in the System folder which is where you'll get most of the conflicts if you have different versions. Just delete what Nasty finds, the help files will more than likely get overwritten anyway when you install the new drivers.

Soundmax is related to your onboard sound, is your audio working ok? I wouldn't worry about that at the moment, leave the version you have on there for now and you can work on it after you get your Nvidia drivers squared away.

But you can get the Soundmax drivers for your system anytime directly from Compaq. They have all kinds of downloads, including System Restore and even older Nvidia drivers, although you want to use the newer Nvidia version if possible. If you continue to have problems after this install then you might consider using the older Graphics driver that Compaq has on their site for download:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&os=209

Another excellent program to download is PC Wizard, it will determine what hardware you have, the model and make etc and from that you can make sure you're getting the proper drivers:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcw.php


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

dr20.... I haven't disappeared. I am still working on this display adapter  . I tried to download the latest drivers you gave me. The same result happened. Yellow circle  . I've searched quite a bit for nvidia driver files and there are quite a few in my computer when I search on 'files and folders' and 'containing text'  . I'm trying to see if I can remove them. Hang in there with me. It's taking me some time as I can't get to computer until very late at night, but I'm not giving up :up: . 

To answer your question on the sound..... I don't know if my sound is ok because my birds ate my speaker wires when I was nappin'.  So, unless something related to sound would affect my computer operation negatively, I'm not uncomfortable with zero sound.

So far, I have no problem with viewing websites even though my picture is humongous and colors are messed up, etc. due to my video card. I can shut down and start my computer with no freezing or blue screens. All is ok except my colors and display being huge.

I think those pesky nvidia files still on my computer might be preventing me from installing any new nvidia drivers. The one I am using now has no little icon on it like that yellow circle on the nvidia drivers. I want to copy a list of nvidia drivers that are still on my computer and print them here for you to see which ones I must remove  . There are nvidia driver files and the rest of the nvidia files relate to nvidia but they aren't drivers - kinda like that group of nvidia help files. Anyway, I will get back with you ASAP  .


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Well I was hoping those drivers would work for you, have you gone back to Microsoft's Standard PCI Graphics Adapter again? You'll need to do that first then you can clean up your computer of as many Nvidia files as possible.

When you go to reinstall the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter before doing that scroll down the list and see what Nvidia drivers are available on the left side of the Show all Hardware window. It's possible Microsoft has the drivers for your card they'll install automatically. I know with Windows 98SE Nvidia 128 drivers are there so it's possible even later versions are listed for Millennium.

If not then it looks as though you might want to try Presario's Nvidia Unified Graphics Driver, Version: 7.58 directly from Compaq's site next. It's an earlier version so I'm not sure how good it will work, the later ones should have done the job.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=en&cc=us&dlc=en&tool=softwareCategory&os=209

Glad you're not giving up, we'll keep trying till this video card works like it's supposed to.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes, I am back at the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter again. Drat. I'll get that nvidia list together tonite. Am home early. I want to make sure I don't get rid of something I shouldn't. Thanks again!!


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Dr20, et al...

Well I've done everything I can regarding reinstalling my nvidia display adapter. With all your advice, I was able to get rid of the blue screens, error messages, and all the other problems I was having in that regard. I got rid of 2 viruses detected after disabling system restore and scanning in safe mode. I even eventually, successfully removed all the old nvidia files. Nasty Files didn't remove any nvidia files so I found and used Driver Cleaner 3 to do that. That program worked really well. After installing all the adwarere, spyware, antivirus, etc. programs, I got my computer pretty well straightened out. Then, I thought, why not clean my register too?...  I was rewarded with a nice black screen. Thank heavens I saved a backup disk and extricated myself from that problem. So, I went too far again. Back to basics again, I even installed nvidia successfully - no shutdown problems or blue screens. However, I checked device manager and there was that ol' yellow triangle with the exclamation mark again :down:, but there was a different message in help than I had seen before. I am sure the message was there when the malfunction started, but being a newbie and impatient, I neglected to click on the message and check all the information. I think that means that my card is bad after all. The message said that my chip couldn't be detected. I apologize for responding with this extremely late update, but I was trying all I could and for me, searching for the information was a real education and took some time. Thanks all for helping me. I think I will purchase a new card although this adventure was fun and very informative. This forum is really wonderful. Cudo's to those who take the time to help!!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

Thanks for the followup, I was wondering how things were going for you and if you had gotten your video straightened out. Unfortunately those cards do go bad on occassion, if it came with the computer hopefully you still have a warranty on it?? 

Also thanks for the info on Driver Cleaner 3, that will come in handy in case someone else runs into a similar problem. Please be sure to check back after you replace the card and let us know that everything's working alright.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

dr20.....Just a note to keep you updated on removing old nvidia files. I finally got rid of a lot of old nvidia files. Now I notice that I have a slew of nvidia files in 'My Documents'. I also have scads of .bkf files in 'My Documents'. Can you tell me why I would have nvidia files in 'My Documents' and if they are safe to remove? They have these extensions: .rom, .DLL, .HLP, .INF, .dll, .vxd, .drv, and all of them are copies like 'Copy [2], [3], [4], and there are a few files with no copy #. They look like this:

Copy [4] of nv5ntscj.rom, or 
Copy [3] of NVMODE.DLL, or 
Copy of NVCPDA.HLP, etc.

There are 79 of those.

Also, there are 20 .bfk files that have text in them like this:

˜ '1 A PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002C&SUBSYS_A230107D Nvidia Vanta/vanta Lt Nvidia Nvidia 03/09/2002 2715369_1637917524155931801358362081450143196150.cab N

I do have all folders and files showing, so I don't know if I would normally see these files if I didn't have 'show all files' checked and are they ok to delete.

I also have 'NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers' in my Add/Remove Programs' that I can't remove. I get this message:

RUNDLL
Error loading C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\nvinst32.dll
The system cannot find the file specified.

I must say that my performance increase a lot after I finally got rid of some of the old nvidia files. Anyway, what do you think?


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Correction on the .bkf files - that would be 20 rows w/16 files per row = 320 of them.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

No I don't know why those nvidia files would suddenly show up in your My Documents folder, even with all folders and files showing they shouldn't be there. Try this: delete the files to the Recycle Bin but don't empty it right away, run it for a while, maybe a couple of days to make sure everything's ok first. 

With the nvidia display drivers in the Add/Remove section, for the ones no longer installed in the system you can remove those dead entries from the registry but you want to make sure that's it's only those giving you the error message from Add/Remove. 

Go to Start/Run and type in regedit. Follow this path:

HKEY_Local_Machine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Uninstall. 

Look for the entries that match the ones giving you the error message from Add/Remove and delete them. 

Hope that helps, let me know if you run into any problems with it afterwards.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi again. It's been a very long time, but I am still having a go at this display adapter driver. Now, the snag I've run into is I cannot get rid of this NVIDIA entry in my add/remove programs: NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers. 

I've finally gotten all, and I mean all I can find of the nvidia files removed using nv*.* in the search program. I contacted Compaq and have gotten the correct, most up to date display driver ready to install.

(The folks at Compaq say to just double-click on the .exe on the desktop and it should load fine. They also say that one does not have to disable antivirus or firewall when downloading. I did that. It doesn't work. I just end up with a black screen with the blinking cursor in the upper left corner.... forever!)

So, I opened the readme file and copied the information for downloading this .exe for ME and it is nothing like what Compaq said to do. I don't know if the item in add/remove programs is causing a problem, but even if it isn't, I'd like it not to be there unless it is needed??? 

This is the message I get when I try to remove the above program(or whatever it is): RUNDLL Error loading C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM/nvinst32.dll System cannot find the file specified.

How do I remove that item from add/remove programs?

Thank you so much - in advance - mizzz


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

Did you try removing the entry from the registry?

Provided that all the files to the program have been deleted and the only thing left is the dead entry in Add/Remove go to Start/Run and type in regedit, then follow this path:

HKEY_Local_Machine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Uninstall

When you see the entry you want to take out of Add/Remove right click the key and delete it.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi dr20. Good to see you again. No I had not tried that. I haven't executed any registry changes before... too chicken! I'll go do that now.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I navigated to NVIDIA folder in regedit. I selected the folder. This is what is in the folder:

ab(icon) [Default] (something too tiny to read listed here)
ab(icon) Display Name NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers
ab(icon) rundll.exe C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM/nvinst32.dll,NV...

Questions:
1. Do I delete the NVIDIA folder or leave it?
2. If I don't delete the NVIDIA folder, in the data side do I only select and delete 'Display Name NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers, or do I delete all 3 items?
3. When the correct information is deleted from regedit, do I need to restart my computer?


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

No don't delete the Nvidia folder just yet, there might be valid entries in there.

Is this Nvidia folder you're referring to in the HKEY_Local_Machine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Uninstall part of the registry? 

And from Add/Remove Programs what is the exact wording of the entry that is showing up as being dead?


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Yes, dr20, when I open the +Uninstall in HKEY_Local_Machine/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Uninstall, among the folders that are shown beneath +Uninstall is the NVIDIA folder. When I select the NVIDIA folder, the 3 items I posted before are in the Name/Data area on the right:

Name: Data:
ab [Default] (something too tiny to read is here like 4 tiny vertical lines)
ab Display Name NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers
ab rundll.exe C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM/nvinst32.dll,NV...

The exact wording is: NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers

The icon in the 'Name' area that has the 'ab' in it looks like a piece of white note paper torn in half with the upper right corner folded down and the ab is in lower case letters and is red.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Drat. My typing format didn't hold. Oh shoot.... I didn't type something. Thank you for questioning what you saw. And, I now recognize that the tiny lines are quotes.

Name:
ab [Default]
ab DisplayName
ab UninstallString

Data:
""
"NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers"
"rundll.exe C:/WINDOWS/SYSTEM/nvinst32.dll,NV..."

I have to look very hard at what I see because the display is so full of little dots and lines, I sometimes mistake what I am seeing. Sorry for leaving the UninstallString out of the Name area.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ok that key then in the Registry is the one that you want to remove. Just right click the whole folder and delete it. That should remove the dead entry from Add/Remove.

If you want though just to be on the safe side back up the Registry first before removing that key. To do that from the Registry on the top Toolbar go to Registry/Export Registry File and save a Registry File on your HD. Make sure the Export range from the bottom is set to All.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok. Could you tell me how to backup the registry to the HD. I haven't done anything like that before.... drat.. dinnertime... be back in a half hour or so. I'll try to do it myself and if I get mixed up I will post before going further.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

You'll just be removing that one dead NVIDIA folder key from Uninstall in the Registry so you should be ok but to back up the Registry do this just in case:

On the top left Toolbar of the Registry you'll see "Registry", click on that and there should be "Export Registry File" where you can save a full Registry File to anywhere on your HD. Make sure the Export range from the bottom is set to All.

One thing, you've got Windows ME which might be a little different from 98SE and so it could be on the top left Toolbar you'll see File/Export as it is in XP. But either way you can backup your Registry from there.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

OK dr20... from the top Toolbar I went to Registry/Export Registry File to save a Registry File on my HD. I made sure the Export range from the bottom was set to All. It was saved in My Documents as Registry Clean.htm. The reason for that is because I couldn't name the file myself. If I tried to name the file with a 'b', something that started with a 'b' would show up in the drop down menu. If I tried to name the file with any letter at all, something from the drop down menu would be entered in the file naming box. So, I opened the drop down menu and the only thing that was there pertaining to a registry was Registry Clean.htm. Why on earth would the extension be '.htm'? I will wait for you to read this before I go any further. I don't think I did this backup correctly.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

A saved Registry file should have a *.reg extension. When you click on Export Registry File are you seeing where it says Save as Type on the bottom "Registration Files (*.reg)"? That is usually the default setting.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

No I didn't. I will look again.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

OK... Yes I did see that. I select Registry Export. The Export Registry File window comes up. File name is blank with the cursor blinking in it. Below is Save As: Registration Files[*.reg]. When I try to name the file I can't. That's when I try to type a letter to start naming the file. The drop down menu opens automatically with whatever letter I type. A bunch of stuff comes up in the drop down menu. That's when I typed an 'r' in the File Name and all kinds of things come up like roses, rooms, room, etc. I don't know how to name the file or even if I do need to name the file. The only thing related to registry was Registry Clean.htm. So I saved that. So I am not sure what to do now....


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Well am I dumb. I changed My Documents to C: and then entered Registry Files as name of file and saved it. Ok. I think that was the right way to do it. I thought I have to pick something from the drop down menu. All I had to do was to keep typing what I wanted to name the file. The drop down menu went away and I saved the registry to the hard drive. I think....


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hmmm I've never encountered that type of problem before, maybe someone else who has can assist a little bit.

But try this: open Wordpad or Word and type in something you want to name it like Registration File, then copy and paste that into the File Name: slot on the Export box.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh dr20... you've probably never had this kinda response before because what I did was sooooo kindergarten. I hope you and everyone reading this thread are laughing with me on this. I've gotten the registry saved on the hard drive. I just should have changed My Documents to the C drive and I didn't. Once I did that, I entered a file name and saved just fine. Sorry. I'm draggin' my bucket full of dumb around instead of lookin' in my thimble full of knowledge. I'll try to do better.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

No problem, glad you got it all straightened out.

Let me know if removing the NVIDIA key takes out that entry in Add/Remove.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Yeah dr20!!!! All the NVIDIA files are gone and so is that pesky entry in Add/Remove Programs! I am pooped. Thank you so much. I'll come back tomorrow and start working on loading that new display adapter. Thank you so much and good night for tonight!


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for the reply and good luck on loading those drivers.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

dr20.. it appears I stuck my foot in the dumb bucket again. Below, I've included the readme file for uninstalling, preparing for, and installing the new display adapter driver in ME. The driver is: 61.76_win9x_english Version 2.11.15.0. We've already been through the first two steps. When trying to type a path to the driver file, no matter what I type for the path, nothing works. Every attempt brings up: the specified location does not contain information about your hardware. Another one said: You already have this file, do you want to overwrite it? Shoot, how would I know if I was overwriting the good file? I don't know.

Some of the combinations I've tried are:
C:\NVIDIA\Win9xME\61.76
C:\WINDOWS\Desktop
C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\61.76_win9x_english.exe

So, I am stuck on #5 in the install drivers section using the readme directions. I don't know what path to type since none of the paths I typed worked.

I'll get back tomorrow when it's not so late.


Windows Millennium Edition
Part #1 Uninstall instructions(we did this one unless we missed something)
To uninstall the drivers
1 Start button, Settings, Control Panel.
2 Double-click Add/Remove Programs, select NVIDIA Windows 95/98/ME Display Drivers, Add/Remove.
3 You are then asked about being sure if you want to remove the drivers, Yes.


Part #2 To prepare for installation of the drivers(did this one)
1 Start Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition.
2 Start button, Settings, Control Panel.
3 Display, Settings tab.
4 Advanced, Adapter tab, Change.
5 Specify the location of the driver (Advanced), 
Next, 
Display a list of all the drivers in a specific location, so
you can select the driver you want, 
Next.
6 Show all Hardware button, Standard display types from
the Manufacturers list.
7 Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) from the list, Next.
8 Next to install the driver, Finish.
9 Yes when Windows asks if you wish to restart the computer.

Part #3 To install the drivers
1 Start button, Settings, Control Panel.
2 Display, Settings tab.
3 Advanced, Adapter tab, Change.
4 Click Specify the location of the driver (Advanced), 
Next,
Display a list of all the drivers in a specific location, so
you can select the driver you want,
Next.
5 Have Disk, 
select or type the path to the folder containing the driver files,
OK.

Windows should find files for your NVIDIA graphics chip. If Windows cannot find the files, check that the path name for the driver files is correct.

6 If Windows found the files, click OK, then click Next.
Windows copies the files to the hard disk.
7 Click Finish, then click Yes when Windows asks if you wish to restart the
computer.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

What I did was download the drivers from the NVIDIA site because I wanted to see what the installation process was. What it did was after clicking on the .exe it extracted the files to a folder on Root C: then immediately followed with a prompt to install them. 

Is that how it worked for you? If so then you might not need to proceed with the manual setup in Part #3 as NVIDIA would be doing it automatically.

If you didn't get the prompt to install them then go to the extracted files on your Root C: and click on the Setup icon inside the 61.76 folder and that should install the drivers automatically for you. 

If that doesn't work get back and we'll try something else.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I'll try again.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok... this is what happened. I double-clicked on the .exe on my desktop and a box came up that said this file already exists on your computer, do you want to overwrite it and proceeded to ask for the same for several files. I did overwrite them the first time and then immediately with installing the overwritten files and successfully completed the install to restarting the computer. Then I received a blue screen with this information:

While initializing device CONFIGMG

Windows protection error. You need to restart your computer. System halted_

The underscore was blinking. I couldn't do anything to get rid of the blue screen to restart my computer so I had to shutdown with the power button.

I turned the computer back on and got a black screen with the blinking cursor in the upper left. That went on forever so I had to do a system restore.

I repeated the above but said no to overwriting the files and got the same results and had to do a system restore again, but before I did, I checked in device manager and the nvidia vanta display driver was there with no yellow triangle. So it must have installed ok but this blue screen and black screen and not being able to restart my computer successfully has me baffled unless it's the result of needing a new card. Anyway, I'm sure you can figure out what is going wrong. Right now I am restored to the Standard PCI Graphics Adapter as usual.

Can I install this display adapter in Safe Mode so I can restart my computer? I think I tried that once and it said something to the effect that I would destroy my display if I did that, but I can't remember, it's been a long time ago.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi mizzzfrizzz,

The only reference from Microsoft to the error message you're receiving is possibly related to an Accelerated Graphics Port (AGP) video adapter, which you have.

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=187612

Unfortunately I checked the update page for your model and there are no BIOS updates as Microsoft recommends.

Another possibility may be with USB devices, you could look in Device Manager and see if there's any listed.

Have you tried installing the drivers that's on the update page for your computer? The ones you've recently installed are their latest and may not be designed specifically for your card.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?product=93914&lang=en&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&os=209

It's also very possible the card is bad since it was functioning properly before. Microsoft recommends getting a PCI card instead of an AGP as a way to correct that error. In any event I'll keep checking around and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

The driver that was on the update page is the correct driver for this computer. It downloaded perfectly, no blue screens, no problems with restarting. It's gotta be a bad card. With all the trouble we've gone to cleaning this computer up, replacing the bad card is the best thing to do. My daughter has a friend who will put the card in for $25 bucks. I just don't know what card to buy. I ran Belarc. It doesn't give as much information as Everst Home edition, although Everest is a hog. I'm gonna download Everest again and see what info both give. Maybe if I post that information, you could suggest a card. Both times I have asked the Compaq tech's about display drivers, they've given me the wrong information. Now, I am not saying that in a negative way. Maybe they didn't have the correct info for them to suggest the right driver. I just don't want to purchase the wrong card. Will you be able to suggest what to buy?


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm gonna sign off for tonite dr20. I will check back tomorrow after I run the info programs.


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

A lot depends on what you're looking for in the card, for example are you a gamer? Added to that you only have 64mbs of ram, which may limit some of your choices.

A decent enough budget card to start with would be the ATI Radeon 9200, which should work fine in your system. New it goes anywhere up to $129.00 but I see it on e-Bay for $51 or possibly less if you prefer to get into the bidding.

Here's the reviews of some people and their experience with the card:

http://reviews.cnet.com/ATI_Radeon_9200/4505-8902_7-21238661-2.html?tag=glance

Hopefully others will chime in on what cards they might consider as being good as well but I think the ATI Radeon 9200 should be adequate enough. You could even start a new thread in Hardware and get more input if you wanted.

Here's a link to various Graphic cards with reviews from users. But I would also check to make sure your system meets the requirements:

http://reviews.search.com/search?q=...&cat=312&mode=products&allfields=0&k=33362325

I'm glad you got someone to help you install it and get things straightened out. Please get back and let me know how things are going. Computers can be a pain sometimes, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## mizzzfrizzz (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks dr20. I am so sorry it takes me so long to answer back - work and family, ya know. Anyway, I will check into those sites. I love to play games, but I don't play much except in Pogo and games that came with the computer. I use my Word program a lot and I do a lot of research on the net because of my job. So, I am basically a weenie and don't need much in the way of a card for gaming. I just have dial up on this computer but luckily it is much faster than my DSL at work - can you believe that? Something basic for this computer would be fine. I'm planning on buying a new computer in the near future and will study all the information on them I can before I buy one. I'll put more into the new one and leave this one for backup. I guess we can call this thread 'solved - bad card.' I certainly appreciate all the fine effort from everyone who helped, especially you dr20 for hangin' in there with me. Now, all I have to do is figure out that DSL problem at work and figure out donating and I'll be set!! Thank you , thank you  .


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for getting back mizzzfrizzz and you're welcome, it was my pleasure. I figured though that the card was probably gone the way the drivers wouldn't work for it.

Good luck to you with your new computer, sometimes it's actually cheaper to buy another one then purchase all kinds of hardware for the one you have. Be sure to let me know if you run into any problems but at least you'll have a warranty on the new computer if you do. :up:


----------



## Phildar (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello there.
I got exactly the same problem you had with:
VMM(01) + 0000D2A3 Erreur: OE:0028:C000E2A3 message
Could you please explain to me how did you solve it in very simple tems as my computer knoledge is very weak.
Thank you for your help
Happy New year
Phil


----------

